# Taimen - Mongolei



## andydererste (25. Februar 2012)

Ein kleiner Bericht über den König Sibiriens J
  Im  Sommer bin ich 2,5 Monate mit dem Zug, Bus, Fähre über Russland, Mongolei, China nach Süd Korea gefahren.  Wie immer mit Reiseangel. 
  Ziel waren nebenbei einen Taimen zu fangen. Da die Preise der Agenturen nicht Bafög tauglich sind, musste ich ein paar mehr oder minder große Komplikationen in Kauf nehmen.
  Der erste Monat in Russland vergingen wie im Flug – Angeln Fehlanzeige.
  In der Mongolei wollte ich mein Ziel dann doch noch erreichen. Informationen über meinen Fisch sind schwer zu bekommen und oftmals schlichtweg falsch. Einzige Information die ich hatte war,  dass  es im Norden der Mongolei  gut sein soll – ausbaufähige Information.
  In Ulan Bator  habe ich mich dann mit einer Französin zusammengetan, die auch schon immer Angeln wollte.  Via Couchsurfing konnte ich mir in UIan Bator Zelt und aufblasbare Isomatte (mit Loch) leihen,  ein geschenkter Schlafsack eines Engländers rundete mein umfangreiches Outdoor Equipment ab.
  95% der Reisenden bilden in Ulan Bator eine Gruppe, mieten sich einen Jeep und fahren dann 3-20 Tage in der Mongolei umher. Eine Gruppe zu finden die Interesse an Angeln hat, war unmöglich.
  Getrieben vom Jägerinstinkt, blieben dann nur  öffentliche Verkehrsmittel. Direktbus in den Norden 20 Stunden. 20 Stunden ohne Straße in einen hoffnungslos überfüllten Bus, der im Transrapidtempo von Schlagloch zu Schlagloch springt. Somit war klar, wir machen einen kleinen Stopp in einer Stadt auf dem Weg.
  Zu unserm Glück sind wir nach 10 Stunden Fahrt in einer falschen Stadt ausgestiegen, was uns erst 2 Stunden später klar werden sollte. Um uns in das örtliche Leben zu integrieren, haben wir ein paar Einheimischen ein paar Bier gekauft. Ihren Blicken zu Folge müssen wir sowas ähnliche wie E.T. gewesen sein… Der örtliche Polizist hat unser trautes Zusammensein jedoch schnell gesprengt, indem er mit Baby auf den Arm die Bierdosen wegkickte… 10 Minuten später saßen wir auf der Polizeistation. Einer der Ortbewohner wurde von ihm etwas geohrfeigt und durfte sein Motorrad nach Hause schieben. Im Dorf gab es eine Frau, welche erst gesucht werden musste, die geschätzte 80 Wörter Englisch konnte. Sie wirkte als Übersetzer. Mit Kontakt einer Ärztin via Handy, welche wir aus Ulan Bator kannten,  konnten wir den nicht vorhandenen Tatbestand  klären. Auch klar wurde, dass wir 80 KM zu früh ausgestiegen sind. Der nächste Bus sollte 2 Tage später gehen. Somit blieb nix anders übrig als einen Einheimischen als Taxi zu missbrauchen.  4 Stunden Autofahrt (80km) und das erste Etappenziel war erreicht. 
  Am nächsten Tag weitere 16 Stunden im Bus, Khövsgöl Nuur der größte See der Mongolei war nun noch einen Katzensprung entfernt.
  Nächster Tag,  4 Stunden Fahrt in einem Russischen Transporter. Den Transporter teilten wir uns mit 2 Koreanern, einem Israeli der gerade 7 Tage mit einem LKW durch die Mongolei getrampt ist und seine Fahrt mit einer kleinen Arbeitsleistung abgearbeitet hat  (Schaffelle beladen) .
  Angekommen am See, gab ich mein Bestes Informationen über meinen Zielfisch zu bekommen. Das beste Gebiet sei 200 km entfernt – läppische 8 Stunden mit einem Jeep der gemietet werden muss. Gesagt getan, 2 Tage später sollte es los gehen. Den Tag dazwischen etwas um den See reiten, kam gerade richtig zum Zeitvertreib.
  Morgens ging es los, der Fahrer verspätete sich typisch mongolisch 2 Stunden… 
  6 Stunden Fahrt auf der schlechtesten Straße der Welt, zu einem Zollhäuschen, welches uns klar machte, das wir nicht über die nötige Erlaubnis verfügen um dieses Gebiet zu betreten. Kein Handyempfang, unser Fahrer sprach kein Englisch… Ergebnis, 6 Stunden zurückfahren. Großartig!!!
  Da so viel Gutes selten allein kommt, haben wir uns auf dem Rückweg ca. 1 Stunde verfahren. Da es keine Straßen gibt passiert sowas schnell. Nach ca. 45 Minuten stoppte der Fahrer, stieg aus und schaute ca. 5 Minuten in die Sterne… Nach weiteren 15 Minuten rumirren war der Weg wieder gefunden…
  Gegen Mittnacht kamen wir final in unserem Hostel an, duschen – Frustbier mit einem Amerikaner und einer Tschechin. In dem Gespräch stelle sich heraus, dass sie die Erlaubnis ausstelle. Dafür müsse man lediglich in den Ort fahren, an welchem wir 4 Tage davor waren…. An diesem Punkt ist es etwas überflüssig zu erwähnen, dass die Französin jegliches Interesse am Angeln und meinem Angelwahn verloren hat.
  Glücklicherweise war der Israeli ähnlich besessen wie ich, getrieben von der Idee 10 Tage die dir Prärie zu reiten und Renntiere zu suchen.  Nur 3 Tage später hatte er die nötige Erlaubnis für uns 3 organisiert. Zeitweise durfte ich mit unserem ersten Tourvermittler streiten, die örtliche Polizei besuchen etc. – ein vollkommenes Desaster. Unsere Anzahlung für Jeep war somit auch weg.
  Die nächste Fahrt buchten wir in unserem neuen Hostel, die Besitzerin begleitete uns, da sie Verwandte besuchen wollte.  Zwischenzeitlich schenkte mir ein Holländer seine Reiterschuhe. Nunmehr fast perfekt ausgestattet ging es dann endlich los.
  Der Fahrer verspätete sich nur eine Stunde (außerordentlich pünktlich), so starteten wir final in das gelobte Land. Der Zollposten war heute nicht besetzte – war klar.
  Nach nur 7 Stunden Fahrt trafen wir auf das erste Angelcamp, übersetzte wurde uns „Taimen Heaven here“. Wir haben es  Vorgezogen bei Verwandten der Hostelbesitzerin im Zelt zu schlafen. Hinterm Zelt war ein kleiner Fluss, 2 Stunden Angeln im Knietiefen Wasser brachten keinen Erfolg.
  Am nächsten Morgen sollte es weiter zu einem der großen Flüsse gehen (Taimen Heaven J), unterwegs trafen wir eine Amerikanerin die von einem 1,40 Fisch berichtete, der die Tage zuvor gefangen wurde. 
  Nach nur 3 Stunden Fahrt… einem Besuch beim örtlichen Militär zur Registrierung, erreichten wir den ersten Fluss der Erfolgsversprechend aussah. Dieser musste mir einer Art Floß überquert werden. Das Personal war momentan nicht vor Ort, dementsprechend mussten wir 15 min warten. Schöner Fluss, etwas Zeit und den unbändigen Willen einen Fisch zu fangen… kurz gesagt – Angel aufgebaut und ein paar Würfe riskiert.  Keine 5 Minuten vorbei, der erste Taimenbiss meines Lebens. Nach ca. 10 minütigem Drill war die Mission erfüllt. Der DoItYourself Taimen war gelandet. Alle Strapazen vergessen.
  Nach Flussüberquerung entschlossen wir uns am Fluss zu übernachten, da der Fahrer auch akute Probleme hatte den Weg zu finden, welcher durch Felsen versperrt war. 3 Stunden Angeln in Atemberaubender Natur bliebe Erfolglos. Kurzerhand entschlossen wir uns doch noch am gleichen Abend in ein nahes Angelcamp zu fahren (nur 2 Stunden Fahrt).
  Ich buchte einen Guide für den nächsten Morgen, um meine Erfolgschancen zu erhöhen. Der Guide empfahl mir gegen 6.00 aufzustehen und das Flussstück vor dem Camp zu befischen.
  Punkt 6 Uhr, dick verpackt am Fluss… Gefühlte -10 Grad – kein Erflog. Zudem neigte die Schnur zum vereisen.
  Guiding startete um 8.00, nach kurzem aufwärmen bestiegen wir ein schlaffes 20-Euro-Aldi-Superschnäppchen-Schlauchboot, welches zu starkem Luftverlust neigte… Jedoch nur um den Fluss zum Auto überqueren. Das Auto versagte jedoch seinen Dienst. Wir bestiegen wieder unseren Luxusdampfer und paddelten ca. 100 Meter gegen die Strömung Flussaufwärts um anschließend das Boot zu verlassen und zu laufen. Warum wir 15 Minuten opferten um 100 Meter zurück zu legen ist mir bis heute ein Rätsel. Immerhin sah ich, dass ich den ganzen Morgen im Knietiefen Wasser geangelt habe, ohne jegliche Aussicht auf Erfolg.  1 km Fußmarsch zu wenig vielversprechenden Stellen blieben Erfolglos.
  Wir beschlossen das Angelcamp zu verlassen, um bei einer lokalen Familie zu schlafen, welche der Fahrer kannte. Die Familie lebte neben einem Knöcheltiefen Fluss, der keinerlei Hoffnung auf Fisch versprach. Mir wurde versichert ,dass es auf der anderen Seite des Flusses einen tieferen Fluss gebe. Gut Ausgerüstet mit einem aufblasbaren Kanu versuchte ich den Fluss zu überqueren. Es handelte sich leider um ein Sommerkanu mit starker Neigung voll Wasser zu laufen. Halb tot gefroren gab ich auf, genug Pannen für einen Tag. Die Familie schlachtete noch ein verletztes Jak auf sehr ländliche Art und Weise und zerlegte es an Ort und Stelle.
  Am nächsten Morgen ging es weiter, einen vielversprechenden Fluss finden.
  Gegen 16.00 fanden wir einen, schnell aussteigen – Angeln. Der Fluss war ideal, nach 10 Minuten der erste Fisch ca. Kg. Mehrere kleine folgten. Die Französin beschloss zu unserem Camp zu gehen und das Zelt aufzubauen.  10 Minuten später in einer netten Flussbiegung – Biss. Fisch Verloren. Gleiche Stelle, neuer Wurf. Biss, Fisch wieder nicht gehakt. 3 Wurf gleiche Stelle – Biss – Fisch gelandet.  Es scheint als ob die Fische die Gefahr Angler  etwas unterschätzten… 
  Da die Kamerafrau leider nicht mehr vor Ort war, wollte ich wenigstens ein Foto vom Fisch machen. Der Fisch hatte was dagegen und machte seinen Weg zurück in Flussmitte.  Schade, der Fische hatte auch einen guten Meter. 
  Die nächste Stunde lief ohne nennenswerte Bisse.
  Das Zelten bei arktischen Temperaturen lief ohne Zwischenfälle. 
  Der letzte Tag Angeln startete gut, die Kamerafrau war dabei. Nach ca. 10 Minuten fischen, kam der erste Biss. Der Fisch Sprang ca. einen halben Meter aus dem Wasser und löste sich vom Haken. Neuer Wurf – gleiche Stelle – Biss ca. 1 Meter vor dem Ufer. Leider wurde der Fisch nicht gehakt. Frustration kam auf, beide Fischen waren über einen Meter.
  Nach 1,5 Stunden befischte ich die Stelle noch einmal, leider schlitzte der Nächste Meterfisch aus.
  Das war´s dann auch mit dem Fischen. Wir machten uns auf den Rückweg nach Ulan Bator. Diesmal zügiger und auf direktem Weg in nur 3 Tagen.

  Abschließend ist zu sagen, dass der Norden der Mongolei ein Angelparadies ist. August und September sind die Hauptangelzeiten, da sich die Fische in den wenigen tiefen Flussabschnitten sammeln. 90% der Flüsse sind zu diesem Zeitpunkt ausgetrocknet. Die Fische nehmen ausnahmslos jeden Köder, der ins Wasser fliegt.


----------



## andydererste (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Taimen - Mongolei*

Mehr Fotos...


----------



## andydererste (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Taimen - Mongolei*

#6 genug Fotos.


----------



## esgof (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Taimen - Mongolei*

Moin
dann mal petri 
fazit der weg ist das ziel
und fisch gab es ja auch #6
gruß esgof


----------



## TarponChris (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Taimen - Mongolei*

Petri zu den Ausnahmefischen.
Es freut mich, dass sich deine Geduld gelohnt hat!
Vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht.


----------



## marlin2304 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Taimen - Mongolei*

Schön geschriebener Bericht, macht Spaß zu lesen und schöne Bilder!


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Taimen - Mongolei*

Sehr schöner Bericht! #6 

Es freut mich, dass deine Beharrlichkeit nach all den Strapazen tatsächlich noch belohnt wurde.


----------



## daci7 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Taimen - Mongolei*

Man man man - hört sich nach ner tollen Reise an!
.. das weckt Fernweh :m


----------



## Ossipeter (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Taimen - Mongolei*

Bisd a harter Hund! Petri zu deinem Traumfisch, nach all den Strapazen!


----------



## ThomasL (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Taimen - Mongolei*

tolles Erlebnis und schöne Fotos#6


----------



## hulkhomer (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Taimen - Mongolei*

Super Bericht! Ich will unbedingt auch mal in die Mongolei und dort Fischen. Mit welchem Budget hast du denn ungefähr pro Woche gerechnet? Wieviel kosten Mietwagen usw. denn ungefähr?


----------



## Tortugaf (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Taimen - Mongolei*

schöner Bericht, danke #h


----------



## Lorenz (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Taimen - Mongolei*

Hi



hulkhomer schrieb:


> Ich will unbedingt auch mal in die Mongolei und dort Fischen.


Ich auch!




Auch wenn der Hauptautor der folgenden Seite offenbar ein Guide einer der populären Anbieter ist(/war?), klingt das alles doch recht ehrlich und einleuchtend; speziell wenn man schonmal ein bisschen rumgesucht und gegooglet hat. Der Artikel ist aber schon ein paar Jahre alt:
http://taimen.mn/03/2008/fishing-mongolia-journal/taimen-diaries/mongolia-taimen-fishing-permits/


> We are often asked if it’s possible to fish independently in Mongolia,  and how to get fishing permits.  Well the short answer is that its  simply not possible.  The long answer is a little more complex:..*.
> 
> ...*There are a few dodges that are taken by less scrupulous tour operators  or just plain ignorant independent travelers; namely making arrangements  locally with the Soum Governor or ranger, and not bothering with the  rest of the licensing procedure or Ministry of Nature and Environment  permits.  Some do get away with it, but its still illegal, and if you in  inadvertently turn up where there is an active conservation project,   ranger patrol,_ or a legitimate outfitter defending their ‘patch’_ you  could find yourself in a lot of trouble,* at the very least you might  have spent a lot on money on flights and in-country travel only to get  chucked off the river.*





Das war auch das was ich mir schon gedacht habe. Wenn man private Berichte liest, dann kann man zwischen den Zeilen nämlich auch von Problemen lesen mit denen z.B. die dortigen Bestände konfrontiert werden/wurden, dann ist es nur konsequent wenn sich Anbieter Gewässer oder Abschnitte unter den Nagel reißen und in irgendeiner Form unter ihre Fitische nehmen. Mehrere Anbieter geben z.B. an dass sie 100 oder gar mehrere hundert Flusskilometer "gepachtet" haben und Anbieter gibt es offenbar eine ganze Reihe.

Interessant wäre jetzt also die Frage nach günstigen Anbietern wo man z.B. auf Hubschrauber- und Kleinflugzeugflüge verzichten kann und ein hohes Maß an Eigenverantwortung und Freiraum erhält, aber doch gewisse Sicherheiten hat um nicht Gefahr zu laufen, dass das ganze in die Hose geht. Optimal wäre sicher wenn man sich für so eine Tour zu zweit oder zu dritt zusammenfindet um die Fixkosten zu senken...Reisezeitpunkt wäre bei mir übrigens der August, aber erstmal muss ich schauen was sich noch so finden lässt an Infos und Anbietern...


----------



## andydererste (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Taimen - Mongolei*

Mit den zweifelhaften Guides hatte ich auch Bekanntschaft gemacht, das größte Problem ist hierbei eindeutig die Sprachbarriere. 
Der Norden der Mongolei ist kaum besiedelt, es gibt einen Touristenorte am See welcher im August auch frequent besucht wird.

Hinzuzufügen ist, dass die Mongoelei nahezu unbewohnt ist. Die Einheimischen essen normalerweise wenig bis garkeinen Fisch, hierfür haben sie Ihre Viehzucht. Die Mongolei hat weiterhin eine Popoluation von ca. 2,7 Millionen, die Hälfte davon lebt in Ulanbator. Ein paar weitere "große" Orte und die Population ist auf die weiten des Landes aufgeteilt.  Dementspechend Frage ich mich woher der Befischungsdruck und damit verbunde Gefahr für den Bestand herkommen soll? Meiner Ansicht nach ist dieser nicht existent. 

Aufwendige Besatzmaßnahmen und Wiedereinführung des Fisches 80 Autostunden von Ulanbator entfernt? Für mich klingt das nach gutem Marketing. 
Ich habe auch stetig versucht eine Angelkarte zu kaufen,
- bei der örtlichen Polizei/Militär
- in 2 Angelcamps
- bei unserer Führerin dessen Bruder ein Angelcamp leitet
- bei der tschechischen Tourismusleiterin für den Norden
Nächste Frage wer kontrolliert Karten wenn nicht Polizei, Militär oder lokale Angelguides?

Tatsächlich würde ich es beim nächsten mal mit mehr Budget anders machen.
-> Flug Ulanbator
-> Flug Touristenort Norden (hat Flughafen)
-> Pferde und Führer mieten (Preis Pferd ca. 10€ pro Tag + Führer 10€ + Packpferd10 €) 
-> Los reiten und bei lokalen Familien für wenig Geld wohnen/ernähren
-> Flüsse auf dem Weg beangeln

oder Jeep und Fahrer Mieten -> 60-80€ pro Tag und vom Norden losfahren 

Auf die Angelcamps wird man automatisch stoßen, es werden wahrscheinlich die gleichen wie die im Internet beworbenen sein. 

Die Einheimischen haben dabei das einfache Problem das sie sich aufgrund von Sprach und Internetkenntnissen nicht selbst vermarkten können. Hubschrauber, Englischsprachiger Guide, Transportkosten (höchster Kostenpunkt) sind die Gründe für den hohen Preis der Agenturen. Die Ausgaben für Übernachtung, Essen und lokalen Guide sind - sobald man mal da ist - vernachlässigbar. 

Insofern du deine Zielgegend kennst (das wichtigste), etwas Abenteuersinn hast, die lokalen Transportmittel kennst und etwas Zeit hast, ist das Angeln das kleine Problem. 

Überlege auch schon seit einigen Monaten über einen erneuten Besuch der Mongolei nach, mein Wohnort Shanghai ist verhältnismäßig "nah". Leider fehlt mir das Geld und die Zeit im August!

Grüße und Viel Glück bei der Plannung,
Andreas


----------



## Lorenz (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Taimen - Mongolei*

Hi

danke sehr für deine Antwort!
Hoch interessant!

Ich hatte die Plannungen zwar zwischenzeitlich verworfen, aber ich werds  dann mal wieder im Hinterkopf behalten. Derzeit mach ich Krafttraining,schuster mir eine Popperrute zusammen und lern ein bisschen indonesisch. Reisezeitpunkt ist abhängig von der Bachelorarbeit, da ich dadurch in meinem Fall stark gebunden bin. Alternative Ziele hab ich auch, falls es kurzfristig werden muss und der Flug nach Ba|i zu teuer...


----------

